# sandbox - access violation ( open_wr: /dev/dri/card0)

## schruste

Hallo erstmal an alle,

Seit gestern die neuen Ati-treiber(8.41) draußen sind, habe ich mir selbige installiert und nun bekomme ich bei "emerge -av gtk+" und auch "emerge -av trackballs" und vermutlich auch bei anderen den Sandbox-Fehler access violation:   " open_wr: /dev/dri/card0".

Im zugehörigen log-file steht dementsprechend nur 

open_wr:   /dev/dri/card0

open_wr:   /dev/dri/card0

Hat einer eine Idee woher das Problem rührt und wie ich es verhindern kann. die Methode sandbox zu deaktivieren gilt als schlecht und unsicher, also suche ich nach einer alternative.

[Es haben nicht alle pakete probleme damit... aber das ist ja auch klar.. nicht allen haben etwas mit /dev/dri/card0 zu tun...]

Lieben gruß

schruste

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

kannst du gerade mal posten welche kernel Version du nutzt und ein emerge --info.

Thx

----------

## schruste

ohh, aber klar... kernel ist der 2.6.22-r5 und emerge --info gibt:

```
nepomuk ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-64

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Sep 2007 12:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X aac acl acpi alsa altenburgcards amarok amd64 ansi asf ati bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts blas bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread esd fbsplash ffmpeg fortran gcj gcl gdbm german gif gimp glitz gpm gtk hal highlight history iconv icq ieee1394 imap ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde lapack latex mad midi mikmod mixer mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mplayer-bin mudflap music ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin octave ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp openssh openssl opera pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd print python qt3 qt3support quicktime rar readline realmedia reflection samba scanner sdl sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio session spamassassin spl sse sse2 ssl statistics stream symlink tcpd texteffect theora tiff translator truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocals vcd vorbis wifi wireshark wma wmf wxwindows xine xinerama xorg xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="driver" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

danke

----------

## schruste

hallo nochmal,

also ich hab noch einmal ein bisschen rumprobiert. Leider ohne großen erfolg. Also wenn ich den atitreiber deinstalliere und dann emerge, dann fehlt ihm /usr/lib/libGL.so (vorheriger(mit atitreibern installiert) symlink zeigte auf /usr/lib64/xorg/libGL.so). diese Bibliothek (und der symlink) wird nämlich vom atideinstaller gelöscht. jetzt weiß ich's nicht genau(kenn mich da leider nicht aus), aber ich denke, dass ich diese Bibliothek doch auch ohne Atitreiber haben/gehabt haben müsste, oder? Also nur die libGL von Ati  einfach mal rauszukopieren und zu verwenden f ührt auf den oben genannten sandboxfehler. Also ich denke, dass das ganze Problem von der libGL rührt. Kann mir einer sagen, ob es eine libGL (man nehme an atitreiber sei deinstalliert) für den standardvesatreiber oder ähnliches gibt, dann könnte ich die pakete so vielleicht erstmal emergen... ist zwar nicht der eleganteste weg (treiber deinstallieren - emergen - treiber installieren), aber naja... als erstes workaround funktioniert es vielleicht bis neue atitreiber kommen (ich will übrigens ungern auf die atitreiber verzichten, da ich sonst nur den vesa-treiber verwenden kann und damit hab ich eine vergleichsweise unschöne auflösunf).

vielleicht kann da jemand was mit anfangen. Vielleicht gibt es die zusammenhänge so auch gar nicht, wie ich sie hier jetzt vermute, aber naja..

trotzdem mal danke fürs lesen

schruste

----------

## Mesh0

Hi,

versuchs mal mit 

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

und nach dem emerge natürlich wieder zurücksetzen.

----------

